# LaSalle/ Bureau/ Putnam Counties



## sharky597

Looks like some of the southern county folks are starting to post some decent finds. Good luck, everyone, and hoping for a productive season.


----------



## sharky597




----------



## sharky597

Found a few greys in LaSalle County this morning. Looks like it's just starting up here.


----------



## sharky597

Saturday AM


----------



## Already Gone

They look tasty, Boss.
Sunny spots or deeper in the woods?


----------



## sharky597

A little bit of both but the sunny spots seemed to be the older greys that were dried out. Found some real fresh yellows just popping deeper in. The rain we're supposed to be getting, mid week, should help a lot.


----------



## Tool fan

Ya could be three or four weeks left if the weather man is right


----------



## Already Gone

Tool fan said:


> if the weather man is right


Good one.


----------



## sharky597

Rain got those yellows poppin.


----------



## sharky597

Thanks to my wife for the prep and being a great partner in the timber.


----------



## Tool fan

I'm glad for you and also hating you


----------



## Tool fan

Hey sharks any spots you could spare for a up and coming hunter me and my wife where going to go to Dixon to a forest preserve there tom but have never been but if the throw me a bone I could just go east


----------



## sharky597

Unfortunately, that spot is a no go. It's private and hard to get to. I can tell you that if you get out there early you'll definitely find some. The rain really helped and with the upcoming precip on Saturday and Sunday, there should be a big flush. Keep hitting that timber and start looking for those bigger yellows. I can tell you that everything we found yesterday was on well drained, loamy soil with plenty of leaf dead fall, Northwest facing slopes and under or near ash saplings or dying elms. Don't get too frustrated, identify your trees and you'll find them.


----------



## Tool fan

sharky597 said:


> Unfortunately, that spot is a no go. It's private and hard to get to. I can tell you that if you get out there early you'll definitely find some. The rain really helped and with the upcoming precip on Saturday and Sunday, there should be a big flush. Keep hitting that timber and start looking for those bigger yellows. I can tell you that everything we found yesterday was on well drained, loamy soil with plenty of leaf dead fall, Northwest facing slopes and under or near ash saplings or dying elms. Don't get too frustrated, identify your trees and you'll find them.


Thanks bro


----------



## Already Gone

sharky597 said:


> identify your trees and you'll find them.


The second most important thing you can do to improve your foraging.


----------



## sharky597

Already Gone said:


> The second most important thing you can do to improve your foraging.


Yeah, but the cooler of beer is for afterwards.


----------



## Tool fan




----------



## sharky597

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 1175


Keep at it! You're bound to hit a big patch of yellows.


----------



## Already Gone

sharky597 said:


> Yeah, but the cooler of beer is for afterwards.


Nah, in my book, #1 most important would be an indicator tree.
Timing is everything.

Now, about that ice-cold Pilsner Urquell...


----------



## sharky597

Already Gone said:


> Nah, in my book, #1 most important would be an indicator tree.
> Timing is everything.
> 
> Now, about that ice-cold Pilsner Urquell...


Hey, whatever trips yer trigger, guy!


----------



## Coop

It's beer pooring since 8am I'm Sheridan. Anyone go out today?


----------



## Shammy

Are they still in LaSalle county


----------



## Coop

I actually don't know I was wondering the same.


----------



## Shammy

I feel they really haven't hit hard yet with the weather being crazy


----------



## Shammy

Plz keep me posted


----------



## sharky597

Have you guys been out looking yet? Wed-Sun should be really good. These temps have been keeping them at a good pace. Not too hot/ too cold.


----------



## Shammy

I have been a lot if walking for a handful.that's why I thought the weather was holding them bk


----------



## Coop

Totally new to this. Im hoping next week for something. I went out earlier but I just looked in surrounding woods. I'm a bit limited as to where I can hunt but I know of a south-ish facing slope by a creek I can go. Plenty of elms and ashes dead where I am, but way too much foliage/leaves on the ground and makes it that much harder to maneuver with rain. I nabbed plenty of pheasant backs though. Which are practically thawing out currently..


----------



## sharky597

They like those dead leaves. If you find a good area with the combo of dying elms, loamy soil and leaves, stick with it and you'll find some.


----------



## Coop

sharky597 said:


> They like those dead leaves. If you find a good area with the combo of dying elms, loamy soil and leaves, stick with it and you'll find some.


The weeds are also very dense in the area I was looking. Soil seemed perfect. I'll do some scouting tomorrow. Thanks for the tip! I don't suppose it matters much that this current location isn't on a slope?


----------



## sharky597

Coop said:


> The weeds are also very dense in the area I was looking. Soil seemed perfect. I'll do some scouting tomorrow. Thanks for the tip! I don't suppose it matters much that this current location isn't on a slope?


Nope, doesn't matter. As long as the soil holds the moisture but isn't saturated to the point of muck.


----------



## sharky597

Went out yesterday morning and found another 3 dozen or so. Only three of them were fresh and the rest were pretty dried up. Found a nice patch under some undergrowth that was so moldy I had to leave them. May go out once more next week but it's looking about over in my spots.


----------

